# Fired my Fish Guy



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 55 gallon tank with Chiclids i have had a guy come every month to service the tank for the past 5 years and he would do a complete breakdown once a year he started to wig out for some reason i think he has been having personal issues well it got to the point that i didn't want him around anymore so i let him go. so i'm thinking i can do this myself and save me 45.00 a month now i
need help with this any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Muttpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear he went a little nuts. I am sure you can take care of the 55 gallon yourself. Good luck and hope you get all the info you need.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

What are your water level readings? What kind of gravel are you using? Do you have live plants? What kind of substrate do you have? And what type of fish are you keeping? Answering most if not all of these questions will help us to help give you advice. Unless we know what your tank has it is impossible to help because of lack of information.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

email me and I'll show up and service your tank.. and leave ya detailed findings ... Bill in va.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jbrown5217 said:


> What are your water level readings? What kind of gravel are you using? Do you have live plants? What kind of substrate do you have? And what type of fish are you keeping? Answering most if not all of these questions will help us to help give you advice. Unless we know what your tank has it is impossible to help because of lack of information.


Um Don't know the water readings have to get a tester today, substate? Chiclids , what kind of gravel? brown, blue? I know I know.....*c/p*


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

williemcd said:


> email me and I'll show up and service your your tank.. and leave ya detailed findings ... Bill in va.


And your in VA? That's a hell of a drive.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get some basic tools for maintenance. An aqaurium 5gal bucket, an API master test kit, water conditioner, a gravel vacuum or a water changer kit that incorporates a vacuum....just to name a few things.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I would get some basic tools for maintenance. An aqaurium 5gal bucket, an API master test kit, water conditioner, a gravel vacuum or a water changer kit that incorporates a vacuum....just to name a few things.


I do have a python 25ft clean and fill system that's still in the package.

One thing my fish guy never did was use water from the tap he always swore using bottled spring water.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

$45 a month? WOW! That is like $2700 over 5 years.

You should definitely do all your own maintenance. It gives you a feeling of accomplishment and satisfaction when it is completed. Assuming you have a FW tank I can say from experience that it is very easy to do. If you own a salt tank I am sure there are a lot of differences, but millions of people do it without a service and keep fish for decades. There are many things to know, but once you learn keep a routine and things will go much easier than you think.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Python works great. You should come up with some type of schedule so-to-speak and just try to make it part of your regular routine. Most believe in regular weekly water changes of at least 25-30% and can get higher based on your stocking level.

How many and what type of fish do you have?


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Python works great. You should come up with some type of schedule so-to-speak and just try to make it part of your regular routine. Most believe in regular weekly water changes of at least 25-30% and can get higher based on your stocking level.
> 
> How many and what type of fish do you have?


I have about 5 African Chiclids i was told by my old fish guy that i could use a couple more my guy would come by once a month.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> $45 a month? WOW! That is like $2700 over 5 years.
> 
> You should definitely do all your own maihelpntenance. It gives you a feeling of accomplishment and satisfaction when it is completed. Assuming you have a FW tank I can say from experience that it is very easy to do. If you own a salt tank I am sure there are a lot of differences, but millions of people do it without a service and keep fish for decades. There are many things to know, but once you learn keep a routine and things will go much easier than you think.


Thank you you are absolutely right but i need all the help i can get the tank is not looking good at the moment so i'll have to get on this today!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

jupitermadcat said:


> Thank you you are absolutely right but i need all the help i can get the tank is not looking good at the moment so i'll have to get on this today!


Your tank is I'm guessing 5 years old at least, right? In any case with a tank that is 5 years old should be very well established and in great shape as far as water parameters go. You Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates should be zero. Start with making sure your PH is at the appropriate level(around 7.8-8.2 for cichlids if memory serves me) If it isn't in that range they should still be fine as they have been living in the same water for a while now. As far as Algae and other growth in the tank just make it look "pretty" as best you can. Remember that fish can live in pretty gross looking water providing all your levels are in the acceptable range. Focus on that and when water parameters are correct then worry about the clarity of the water. It is easy to care for a tank. Knowing what to do when problems arise is where it gets interesting, but that is what the forums are for.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Jup.. my offer was a bit "tongue in cheek".. as you don't state your location.....but seriously.. If you want to take over the maintenance of your tank, I'd suggest you go to CL and post under Pets a plea for help getting your tank(s) under control.. establishing a base line of where ya are. Most cities have some local fish clubs with members that monitor CL and Pets and jump at the chance to volunteer help for those that ask for it. I'm sure a local would spend the time checking out the status of the tank.. give ya feed back on what fish you really have in there.. (Could be west Africans which like softer/warmer/lower ph waters versus East African lake/rift fish which are the exact opposite).Feedback on your current water chemistry. Just let the volunteer know what equipment you have on hand: Test kit. Python, Buckets water treatment etc. That volunteer should then suggest a schedule of what you need to do.. and more importantly the WHY of your tasks.. 
In return?.. I'm betting they'd be most pleased with ya just joining or visiting their "online" club and giving up a thanks to the club as a whole. 
Now if you're looking for a replacement maintenance individual... posting to one of the online fish clubs close to you should generate more than a few willing sub-contractors... Or go the professional route and look up "Aquarium Maintenance" businesses in your locale. 
As a last resort if you are in a small community?
List the following findings:
Water hardness.
Ph.
Ammonia levels.
Nitrite level.
Nitrate level.
Tank size.
Filtration system in place.
Substrate in use.
Type of rocks in the tank.. "Holey rock?" Limestone? Spent corals?
Type of "African's" you have in the tank.

Bill in Va.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

My ph is 7.6, High ph is 7.8 i did the ammonia test it was clear no color.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

williemcd said:


> Jup.. my offer was a bit "tongue in cheek".. as you don't state your location.....but seriously.. If you want to take over the maintenance of your tank, I'd suggest you go to CL and post under Pets a plea for help getting your tank(s) under control.. establishing a base line of where ya are. Most cities have some local fish clubs with members that monitor CL and Pets and jump at the chance to volunteer help for those that ask for it. I'm sure a local would spend the time checking out the status of the tank.. give ya feed back on what fish you really have in there.. (Could be west Africans which like softer/warmer/lower ph waters versus East African lake/rift fish which are the exact opposite).Feedback on your current water chemistry. Just let the volunteer know what equipment you have on hand: Test kit. Python, Buckets water treatment etc. That volunteer should then suggest a schedule of what you need to do.. and more importantly the WHY of your tasks..
> In return?.. I'm betting they'd be most pleased with ya just joining or visiting their "online" club and giving up a thanks to the club as a whole.
> Now if you're looking for a replacement maintenance individual... posting to one of the online fish clubs close to you should generate more than a few willing sub-contractors... Or go the professional route and look up "Aquarium Maintenance" businesses in your locale.
> As a last resort if you are in a small community?
> ...


CL?


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jccaclimber said:


> ^I'd guess craigslist. While having a person there to show you would help, an established 55 gallon tank is well within the realm of things you can learn to do yourself, especially with the help of a place like this.



Yes i think i can handle this once i get the hang of it with this forums help.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea.. CL is Craigs List.. here is a link to Norfolk/Hampton Va.
On the right hand side you can change the state or country.. If it's a state, you can then narrow it down to a city.. LINK: craigslist: hampton roads classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Python works great. You should come up with some type of schedule so-to-speak and just try to make it part of your regular routine. Most believe in regular weekly water changes of at least 25-30% and can get higher based on your stocking level.
> 
> How many and what type of fish do you have?


I have around 5 Chiclids The guy that used to service my tank would only use Bottled spring water what are your thoughts on that.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it's a waste of money unless your tap water is really out of wack.. which is unlikely if you are using it for personal use. Bill in Va.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely not needed unless the fish you keep are extermely intolerant of your tap water. Most fish will adjust, but there are some that have special needs.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

jccaclimber said:


> Your pH is fine (as is dechlorinated tap water). So long as it doesn't jump around the board, go below 6, or above 8.8, I wouldn't worry about it.


If i'm going to use tap water is there anything i need to add to it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Add a dechlorinator to the water, if you have chlorine in that tap water, you'll need to test it to find out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did he not show you anything?Not trying to be mean,just if I were the one doing the maintenance I would explain what I am doing and why so in case something like this happened the owner wouldnt be at a total loss for what to do.

Well no worries we will help  Everyone has given sound advice.Do you know what types of cichlids you have?The filtration?How big are the fish?


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> Add a dechlorinator to the water, if you have chlorine in that tap water, you'll need to test it to find out.


Thank you so i don't need to take the fish out of the water? the tank has not been cleaned since September besides filter changes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah fish will be fine in there.Dont drain all the water only part.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Nah fish will be fine in there.Dont drain all the water only part.


I agree. 50% would not hurt anything.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

The fake plants i have are covered in algae and so are the rocks can i clean those? and if so how in the sink?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes just remove them,take to the sink and use a toothbrush and warm water to scrub the algae off.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you want to clean them really good, I always filled the sink with water and put in a cap full of bleach. Let them soak for about 30min and then there is very little to scrub if any. Just be sure to rinse off really well, or you can empty and refill the sink and then put in a capful of your dechlor and let it soak in that for a few minutes.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

You could also take some pictures of your fish and post them. Two reasons; 1) someone should be able to help identifiy your fish. 2) we like pictures.*pc*w3


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

dante322 said:


> You could also take some pictures of your fish and post them. Two reasons; 1) someone should be able to help identifiy your fish. 2) we like pictures.*pc*w3


They are Chiclids i will take a pic of my tank groan.. and post it.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

how do you upload? i tried several times but nothing.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

add them to your gallery then use the code for the forums to post them here


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Fishaholic said:


> add them to your gallery then use the code for the forums to post them here



It's not working for me i upload and i see nothing..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jupitermadcat said:


> They are Chiclids i will take a pic of my tank groan.. and post it.


ics:

:hahaha:


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

the other day i was trying to upload pics and it didnt seem to be working, but then when i went back to my gallery the pics were there. you could also use photobucket


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

what do you mean by complete breakdown? Did he completely emptie and clean everything? If so dont do that,

Bev, If I could get people to pay me 45 bucks to come by change 20 gallons water and fiter, I wouldnt show them how easy it really was LOL

Ben, nice to hear a mod. say its ok to use a little bleach, I have recommended that on another forum and was practically crucified by everyone insisting bleach would kill everything. I've been doing this method for probably 25 years with my plastic deco and rocks with no problems Thanks


----------

